# Stick pin anchor mount



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Just curious if anyone has made their own stick pin anchor mount? I know I can buy one or just tie off to it but I always enjoy a challenge and get satisfaction out of building something. I tell all friends, why buy it for 50 when I can build it for 100. Haha! Anyways, any ideas, pictures or advice would be awesome!


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Not to discourage you but I have a mount welded to my poking platform and after trying to use it a lot I gave up on it and use a 1/4” line about 6’ long and just tie it off to whatever after sticking it. On a smaller boat that is weight sensitive it is hard to stick it good in hard ground, wave action will walk it out, and if you are moving at all it will just bed and drag on the bottom and be a pain to pull back up. 

I whipped a small loop in the line so it slides up and down but stays where it is. I works well tied off with a short line so it can bend and absorb waves.

I would go with a thicker, less flexible one with a ridged mount. Mine is 5/8” and is pretty flexible which could be why I have a hard time with it.


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Gervais said:


> Not to discourage you but I have a mount welded to my poking platform and after trying to use it a lot I gave up on it and use a 1/4” line about 6’ long and just tie it off to whatever after sticking it. On a smaller boat that is weight sensitive it is hard to stick it good in hard ground, wave action will walk it out, and if you are moving at all it will just bed and drag on the bottom and be a pain to pull back up.
> 
> I whipped a small loop in the line so it slides up and down but stays where it is. I works well tied off with a short line so it can bend and absorb waves.
> 
> I would go with a thicker, less flexible one with a ridged mount. Mine is 5/8” and is pretty flexible which could be why I have a hard time with it.


Not discouraging at all. I’ll prob waste money but I’m sure I’ll try my hand at something lol. My boat is only 15’. The end result will prob be just to tie it off to a cleat.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Keep it simple and flexible:
https://www.shop.stickitanchorpins....4225D9D449B12C6DF00AD749EDC34.p3plqscsfapp006


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zika said:


> Keep it simple and flexible:
> https://www.shop.stickitanchorpins....4225D9D449B12C6DF00AD749EDC34.p3plqscsfapp006


Hard to beat a good fiberglass stake out pole. If you want to “make” one buy a 3/4” fiberglass tree stake and coat it in UV epoxy. 
If you wade the last thing you want to see when you are a couple hundred yards from your skiff is it floating off because your pole didn’t hold.


----------



## Gervais (Nov 28, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hard to beat a good fiberglass stake out pole. If you want to “make” one buy a 3/4” fiberglass tree stake and coat it in UV epoxy.
> If you wade the last thing you want to see when you are a couple hundred yards from your skiff is it floating off because your pole didn’t hold.



I looked at making a 3/4” one for my brother but the prices on eBay on off brand ones is cheaper than I could build a decent one.

These ‘Super Stick’ anchor pin holders are worth price and you can mount them many different ways. I just did zip ties on mine


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Hard to beat a good fiberglass stake out pole. If you want to “make” one buy a 3/4” fiberglass tree stake and coat it in UV epoxy.
> If you wade the last thing you want to see when you are a couple hundred yards from your skiff is it floating off because your pole didn’t hold.


Sorry! I think you may have mis-read. I’ve got a legit stake out pole. I’m looking to build a mount for it.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

What difference does a "legit" stake out pole have over a "forgery version" stake out pole when the waves lift the boat off the pin and you are a couple hundred yards away?

Hard mount or rope tether, doesn't matter when it comes unhooked.

Look at the ones online and copy them - not really any new ingenious ways to hold a round rod in place that haven't already been invented.


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> What difference does a "legit" stake out pole have over a "forgery version" stake out pole when the waves lift the boat off the pin and you are a couple hundred yards away?
> 
> Hard mount or rope tether, doesn't matter when it comes unhooked.
> 
> Look at the ones online and copy them - not really any new ingenious ways to hold a round rod in place that haven't already been invented.


I’m not knocking the quality of a homemade pole, just simply stating I have a store bought pole and I wasn’t interested in making one. I have looked online and seen ones I can buy. I know it’s hard to tell a tone through text but you seem agitated with my post. If so, I’m Sorry if it seems dumb to you, I was just looking for suggestions as I enjoy diy projects.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Rwhellmer said:


> I’m not knocking the quality of a homemade pole, just simply stating I have a store bought pole and I wasn’t interested in making one. I have looked online and seen ones I can buy. I know it’s hard to tell a tone through text but you seem agitated with my post. If so, I’m Sorry if it seems dumb to you, I was just looking for suggestions as I enjoy diy projects.


Dude, we all love DIY stuff and I could not care at all about your store bought fiberglass rod. Here's why - the rod does nothing but act as a connecting link between the boat and the ocean floor. This rod could be made by Hells Bay and cost $918 or Walmart brand imported from China for $2.97 or it could be made from solid stainless steel like they use in LA (cajun anchor). Bottom line is that it is the mechanism which attaches to the ground.

So, what's left - the way you attach it to the boat. It can be attached by a rope tied between the pole and a cleat or the platform. It could be a fabricated contraption attached to the boat hull. This contraption is what I presume you are seeking? Correct? To mount to your hull or your motor.
















Or you can find a whole bunch more on google.

The point I was making was not that you wanted to make your own rod. Rather I was restating what smackdaddy said. 



Rwhellmer said:


> I’m looking to build a mount for it.


As you can see the contraption to hold a round fiberglass rod is not very high-tech and it will allow the pin to come unhitched just like a rope and allow your boat to float away. As I said above, there are not too many ways to hold your legit store bought round fiberglass rod.

I was not irritated but now I am because you weren't able to grasp the difference between mount styles (hard or rope) as described and a legit store bought rod that sticks into the mud under your boat and the making of the rod itself, when clearly stated the rod comes loose from the bottom and your boat floats away.

I apologize for my tirade and I hope it is clear I was referring to a fabricated contraption you are looking for, not a rope and not the rod itself.


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

DuckNut said:


> Dude, we all love DIY stuff and I could not care at all about your store bought fiberglass rod. Here's why - the rod does nothing but act as a connecting link between the boat and the ocean floor. This rod could be made by Hells Bay and cost $918 or Walmart brand imported from China for $2.97 or it could be made from solid stainless steel like they use in LA (cajun anchor). Bottom line is that it is the mechanism which attaches to the ground.
> 
> So, what's left - the way you attach it to the boat. It can be attached by a rope tied between the pole and a cleat or the platform. It could be a fabricated contraption attached to the boat hull. This contraption is what I presume you are seeking? Correct? To mount to your hull or your motor.
> 
> ...


Thanks I totally understood what you were saying in your post but just correcting the previous post so others didn’t start sending ideas to make a pole itself. Again, sorry for the confusion and irritation, I know some people on here can get offended easily and that wasn’t my intentions.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Jesus I was on night hitch last night...lack of sleep and reading don’t mix well with me! Sorry for the misunderstanding. 
Check out anytide’s site, they can fab just about anything and have some great options...
http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Jesus I was on night hitch last night...lack of sleep and reading don’t mix well with me! Sorry for the misunderstanding.
> Check out anytide’s site, they can fab just about anything and have some great options...
> http://shallowwatersolutions.com/anchor_pin_mounts


No sweat man! Lol I’ve seen his stuff. It’s amazing! Probably what I’ll end up with!


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Rwhellmer said:


> Thanks I totally understood what you were saying in your post but just correcting the previous post so others didn’t start sending ideas to make a pole itself. Again, sorry for the confusion and irritation, I know some people on here can get offended easily and that wasn’t my intentions.


There is nothing you could possibly say that would offend me...I have heard everything from my wife 

All good.

Just come up with something and make it. Whatever you come up with, I'm pretty sure it has been done before, so get to creating.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Rwhellmer said:


> No sweat man! Lol I’ve seen his stuff. It’s amazing! Probably what I’ll end up with!


You draw it up. He'll ask you a few questions, and it will show up in the mail. Really can't beat him.


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

I made this one about a month ago. works like a champ. I turned the bushings out of UHMW. Then took some 1.25" aluminum conduit and bored a shoulder into it. I bored it out a little rough then epoxied the bushings in. It works great when I want to be still without the Ipilot blowing out and scaring everything off.


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Cej2525 said:


> I made this one about a month ago. works like a champ. I turned the bushings out of UHMW. Then took some 1.25" aluminum conduit and bored a shoulder into it. I bored it out a little rough then epoxied the bushings in. It works great when I want to be still without the Ipilot blowing out and scaring everything off.


That’s exactly what I’m looking for. That’s same place I’d like to mount mine! Where did you find the aluminum conduit?


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

I buy it from a local electrical supply house. I use it for all kinds of builds...


----------



## Rwhellmer (Jul 11, 2017)

Cej2525 said:


> I buy it from a local electrical supply house. I use it for all kinds of builds...


Man that’s pretty sweet! Nice job!


----------



## Cej2525 (Jan 22, 2019)

Rwhellmer said:


> Man that’s pretty sweet! Nice job!


Thanks, it's not welding art like some of those TIG guys. But it gets the job done.


----------

